# Preposiciones temporales/ Temporale Präpositionen.



## CatBelle

Hola a todos.

Tengo un cacao enorme con las preposiciones temporales en alemán, estoy en el nivel A1 y cuando pienso que sé usarlas me doy cuenta de que no, las que estamos trabajando son:
*an =* para  días de la semana o partes del día.
*um =*
*von...bis = *está sé que es _desde...a. 
_*vor *(+Dativ)*=* 
*seit* (+Dativ)= 
*für *(+Akkusativ) =
*nach* (+Dativ)*=
bei *(+ Dativ)=
*in *(+Dativ)*=
bis= 
ab *(+Dativ)*=
*
Necesito saber significado y ejemplos con traducción, en mi libro tengo un cacao increíble que me lía más y más.


----------



## ceiu

a ver si te puedo dar algunos ejemplos..

um = para las horas del día   "um 11 Uhr abends gehe ich ins Bett" _"a las diez de la noche me voy a la cama"_
vor = antes    "vor seinem Geburtstag" _"antes de su cumpleaños"_
seit = hace x tiempo    "seit 10 Tagen bin ich in Deutschland" _"hace 10 días que estoy en Alemania"_
für = "para"    "für seinen Geburtstag habe ich ein Geschenk gekauft"/ _"he comprado un regalo para su cumpleaños" _
nach = después    "nach seinem Geburtstag" _"después de su cumpleaños"_
bei = indicando una acción puntual, por ejemplo    "bei seiner Geburt"=> no sé como traducirtelo.. Geburt = nacimiento
in = "en"    "in 10 Jahren" _"en diez años"_
bis = hasta    "bis Samstag" _"hasta el sábado"_
ab = a partir de    "ab Samstag" _"a partir/a empezar del sábado"_

espero que todo esté correcto, soy bilingüe pero algunas veces me equivoco con las preposiciones españolas


----------



## CatBelle

Gracias  ceiu ¿y que me dices de *von*? Por cierto la de bei solo la conocia en plan:_ Ich arbeite bei Sony._


----------



## ceiu

von define un espacio temporal por ejemplo "Ich arbeite von 10 bis 12 Uhr" => trabajo desde las diez hasta las doce.


----------



## Geviert

Es imposible aprender las preposiciones alemanas de este modo, puesto que los usos son literalmente _infinitos_. Sugiero razonar a partir de un determinado verbo + su preposición.


----------



## ceiu

Geviert tiene razón, es como con las preposiciones inglesas o de cualquier otra lengua latina, tendrás que aprender el verbo con su preposición y las expresiones fijas. Pero tampoco es malo aprender las preposiciones y sus casos gramaticales para que tengas una cierta idea de lo que significan cuando te aparezcan en textos alemanes.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Coincido con los aportes precedentes en el sentido de que nada hay más arbitrario en las distintas lenguas que su respectivo régimen preoposicional: no queda más remedio que aprender caso por caso. Sin embargo, la excepción a este concepto la constituyen dos grupos importantes: las preposiciones locales y las temporales, que en general sí admiten traducción uno a uno. En este sentido, vale el intento de ceiu, al cual incluso le a haría algún añadido:

- vor: además de "antes" también significa "hace", para ubicar una acción concluida en el pasado. "Das geschah vor 15 Jahren." ("Eso sucedió hace 15 años.")
- seit: para diferenciarlo de "vor", la traduciremos con "desde hace", ya que menta un proceso que, iniciado en el pasado, se continúa en el presente.
- bei: indica una idea de simultaneidad de algo con aquello que la preposición introduce. Lo mismo que "während" (que curiosamente no estaba en la lista), eventualmente se la puede traducir con "durante".

¡Hasta la próxima!


----------



## Geviert

De acuerdo con los comentarios. Pertrecharse de la mejor forma y paciencia en estos casos y estudiar mucho, nada más ("empollar" dicen los ibéricos ). 

Añado una buena página de gramática sobre el tema:

http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Praeposition/Bedeutung/index.html?MenuId=Word72

http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Praeposition/Bedeutung/Temporal.html


----------



## labizca

Otra página sobre preposiciones de tiempo (en español):  http://blog.deutschweb.net/preposiciones-de-tiempo/


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Muchas gracias por vuestras contribuciones. En efecto, ese tema es demasiado extenso. Por eso cierro el hilo. Pero espero que los comentarios y enlaces sean útiles.


----------

